# How do I remove the IFC in my Grundfos 15-58 pump?



## WoodNotOil (Jul 18, 2008)

I need to remove the integrated flow check valves that came in my Grundfos 15-58FC pumps.  I was told in another thread this is possible.  How?  Thanks


----------



## Anything Plumbing (Jul 19, 2008)

They pull out with a pair of pliers. The ones I use are just a  white plastic flow check in the outlet side of the pump. If yours is like that put a pair of needle nose on one of the 4 ears and pull it should come out its a o-ring seal.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 19, 2008)

That's right. Be sure to make a note of which way it goes in there, just in case you ever want to put it back.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 19, 2008)

Woodnotoil- am I remembering that you're aiming to plumb two pumps in line, aiming "at each other" so as to be able to flow either way?  It is a concept I may end up wanting to try, too, but are you sure you won't get whopping head loss doing it that way?


----------



## WoodNotOil (Jul 20, 2008)

Trevor - I emailed Taco and they said there is very little head loss going through a pump.  We figured out there is more loss when using zone valves.  So not only is it less expensive (not having to use zone valves) but there is less head loss.  I am using a DPDT relay (at nofossil's guidance) to ensure both pumps don't run at the same time.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 21, 2008)

woodnotoil- so they (Taco) confirmed that even when you're working one pump through another in series in reverse?  I don't want to sound like a 'nudge- just am very, very interested in the potential approach, as it may work well for me, and I don't want to duplicate your "due diligence" if you have already done it


----------



## WoodNotOil (Jul 21, 2008)

Trevor - Yes, even in reverse.  They said it simply acts as an extension of the pipe and therefore does not increase head loss.  Mine should be up and running soon.  I will let you know how it works.  I am happy to be a guinea pig on this one.


----------



## WoodNotOil (Jul 22, 2008)

Success!  I got the flow checks out just fine.  Thanks for the help.


----------

